# Ford Integrated Trailer Braking



## bdoc3 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello All,

My family just purchased a 2008 Outback 26kbrs and will be picking it up a week from today. We're upgrading from a 1500 lb tent trailer to this size and have never worried or thought twice about trailer braking. We have a 2013 Ford Expedition and it comes with the above subject integrated trailer braking.

So my questions are these...First, do I even need another aftermarket trailer braking controllor? I assume no, but I'm new so I thoguht I'd ask. Secondly if the integrated system is good, is there any other connection to allow the braking system to work? Is it as simple as plugging in the 7 way round vehicle connector? Or is there other wiring needed? I ask, because when we got the Expedition it came with a wiring piece stated for use with trailer braking. It has four wires (red, green, blue and white) and the paper states "electrical trailer tow installation instructions.

I hope this makes sense and thank you in advanced for any answers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Your integrated brake controller will be fine...no need to try to add anything else.

You might need to add the factory fuse to enable your 7-way plug. Look in your user manual for information or just pop open the fuse box in the engine compartment and look for the open area. The fuse box lid will probably have a diagram of all the fuses...just look for trailer plug and see if you have yours installed.

FYI...my 2008 F-350 came with this fuse in the glove box...just had to pop it in. Why Ford doesn't install the fuse in the factory is beyond me.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I believe that the integrated breaking system combined with the compression breaking that works when in the tow/haul mode on my 2007 F-350 is far superior to any aftermarket breaking system available. As mentioned above, you may need to install the fuse. Take a look in your owners manual to see where then fuse should be located and see if it is in place. Congratulations on your new purchase and welcome to Outbackers!!


----------



## Bernzacamping (Apr 27, 2015)

By now I hope you have and are loving your new TT, and I'm sure you see that the factory installed trailer brake is perfect for your needs. The only Issue I have with the Bigger Fords is the Hitch where you connect the chains is a real PITA so I went out and bought 2ea 3500lb links to just make it easier.

Chain link

Happy Camping!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Bernzacamping said:


> .... I went out and bought 2ea 3500lb links to just make it easier.
> 
> Chain link
> 
> Happy Camping!


Just a note... whenever I replace or add ANY hardware to my trailer I pay the extra for Stainless Steel. The bolts that hold my hitch together, attach my pull-down steps to the trailer, screw my windows in place, hold down my Maxx-aire fan, ... you get the idea. It is worth the price to know I'll not be replacing that attaching hardware again.









Just my $.02







Stainless Steel Quik Links


----------



## Bart Youngblood (Jan 2, 2013)

Ford's integrated controller works great. It takes a little tweaking to find out what the optimum setting is for your setup, but afterwards it just works.

The fuse and relay is for providing power to the trailer for charging the battery, etc.. It has saved me on one occasion already where I forgot the battery disconnect and had a dead battery, and consequently no power for the tounge jack. I plugged in the 7 pin cable, let it sit for a few minutes, then was able to get my power jack working. Your trailer brakes and brake/turn lights work fine without it installed.


----------

